# Getting married (finally!)



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Mike and I are finally, after fifteen years, making it official. We'll be getting married on July 15th. We originally planned on getting married in New Orleans (no ceremony, just a justice of the peace), but after certain parties (hint: not MY side of the family) started having a stink (long story), we're going to have a little casual ceremony at my parent's home and still go to New Orleans for the honeymoon.

As ***** has been forced to change her plans, she has decided that she will, at least, have some fun with this. For starters, as a proper Sith, I shall be wearing a little red dress. 

My friend Lynda is registered as a civil celebrant in NJ, so she will perform the ceremony for us. And as she is _my_ friend, she is sufficiently darkside to make sure our vows are special. 

Obviously, I cannot invite you all. But I may use Facebook Live to share the event!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations . . . . . try to be chill and just have fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Live on Facebook would be so much fun. Big Congrats!!!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations and enjoy the ceremony your way.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Have lots of fun with this celebration - it is YOUR (& Mike's) celebration.
I've 2 kids getting married this year & DH & I keep telling them this - it's your celebration - you do what you want to do & forget about the bitches of any of the rest of the family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

CegAbq said:


> Have lots of fun with this celebration - it is YOUR (& Mike's) celebration.
> I've 2 kids getting married this year & DH & I keep telling them this - it's your celebration - you do what you want to do & forget about the b*tches of any of the rest of the family.


You sound like my mom. 

But yes, we have decided that it's going to be less a ceremony and more a party. Though as I work for a contract packaging company and the design manager is very chill about using company equipment for personal events, I may have to get some props made for the event. I'm thinking full-size standees of the Republic and Imperial banners for starters. A Death Star beanbag toss maybe. Hmmm.......


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! We were in the early stages of wedding planning and neither of us wanted a big ceremony, so we went to the courthouse. Easy date to remember: 8-8-88 (almost 30 years!)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats!  Have a blast!

Hubby and I got married after living together for 11 years, so you have us beat!  Neither one of us wanted to make a big thing of it...so we did it during the annual family gathering at a friend's place out in the country.  My sister-in-law, a Presbyterian minister, performed the ceremony.  We invited my parents and four or five friends who normally wouldn't have been there but otherwise it was just the usual family Memorial Day gathering.

We did have to delay the start of the wedding because the Indy 500 ran late because of multiple cautions.  (Can't miss Indy!)  

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations! On 14th July, a friend of mine is getting married at Caerphilly Castle just outside Cardiff - it's a busy wedding weekend!


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats again, Julie! 

We used the Imperial March for our entrance... it works really nicely for that. Half the crowd was giggling (friends) over it. One relative came up to me afterward and wanted to know the name of it because "it sounded vaguely familiar." 

Since you don't seem like the white cake with flowers sort, I'll be interested in seeing what you end up with the cake, if you choose to do one. Chocolate's pretty Dark Side, or you could do a Red Velvet interior for that explosion/death vibe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

kdiem said:


> Since you don't seem like the white cake with flowers sort, I'll be interested in seeing what you end up with the cake, if you choose to do one. Chocolate's pretty Dark Side, or you could do a Red Velvet interior for that explosion/death vibe.


One of our friends will be making the cake. He makes an amazing chocolate cake and he makes his own icing. And I might have found a Millennium Falcon cake topper (it lights up and makes sounds!) Because while the traditional bride and groom cake topper is okay, the Millennium Falcon doubles as an action figure Mike can play with lol


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Sounds delicious and fun! Julie for the cake win!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My first response was "no, don't do it!  if it ain't broke, don't fix it" 

but i'm all for a great party, a great cake, gathering with friends(and family) and celebrating the wonderfulness that is you and Mike.  

i'm hoping for a light saber sword arch from your friends....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> i'm hoping for a light saber sword arch from your friends....


Excellent suggestion!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats Julie. We too got married years after living together. Sounds like you'll have a great time, during and after on the honeymoon. 

Oh yes, chocolate cake. Good choice.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kdiem said:


> We used the Imperial March for our entrance... it works really nicely for that. Half the crowd was giggling (friends) over it. One relative came up to me afterward and wanted to know the name of it because "it sounded vaguely familiar."


Here is the proper Imlerial March version for a wedding! 

https://youtu.be/B-q7AkH9oL0


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations, and I hope it's a fun-filled, drama-free day! (Unless it's drama you want.)  You two enjoy!

...and chocolate cake sounds awesome.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

Thank you all.  

The soon to be mother in law is attempting to cause drama, but Mike is being good about staying firm. I overheard him talking to her on the phone when I got home the other day. Though I only heard his end of the conversation, I was amused.

"No, mom. There isn't going to be an aisle. So there will be no walking down an aisle...No, there isn't going to be any announcing of anyone. Everybody coming already knows everyone!...Yes, ***** is wearing a dress...No, it's red...Mom?...Yeah I said red...DJ?...Monica has speakers so...bridesmaids? Mom, HOW LONG have you known *****?...."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> The soon to be mother in law is attempting to cause drama, but Mike is being good about staying firm. I overheard him talking to her on the phone when I got home the other day. Though I only heard his end of the conversation, I was amused.
> 
> "No, mom. There isn't going to be an aisle. So there will be no walking down an aisle...No, there isn't going to be any announcing of anyone. Everybody coming already knows everyone!...Yes, Julie is wearing a dress...No, it's red...Mom?...Yeah I said red...DJ?...Monica has speakers so...bridesmaids? Mom, HOW LONG have you known Julie?...."


Ah, weddings and in-laws. It's a wonder that everyone doesn't break up during the planning stages.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats, Julie! Make July 15 happy!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Wish you all the best.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Julie!! Do what make it your day!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

DW and I got married at her godfather's farm. Got married surrounded by flowering apple trees. Was an incredibly nice day, too.


----------

